# Spring tails in a plant only vivarium?



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

would spring tails be beneficiary in any way to a planted vivarium? I only have one sundew in one of my vivs but I plan doing a carnivorous tank soon. Are spring tails too fast for carnivorous plants?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have wondered about using at least one sundew in a viv...to get those extra FFs...they shouldn't bother the frogs, and vice versa..and would love boggy substrates....am interested in imput...


----------



## LSN8Veggies (Nov 27, 2012)

Springtails are great in a plant only vivarium! They eat up little bits of decomposing matter and are a good sign you environment is healthy. They are in no way to fast for sundews. They will get stuck in the sticky dew and be perfect, albeit tiny, snacks for them. Also adding the benefit of being small enough that even in a very humid environment they wont cause mold on the leaves as they are digested. I grow lots of carnivorous plants from seed and establish springtails in all of my terrariums as food for the tiny insectivores. 

Keep in mind carnivorous plants have some different cultural requirements than other plants. They need nutrient free substrates and either reverse osmosis, steam distilled, or rain water to thrive. Their nutrients come solely from what they catch and introducing anything through their roots will cause burning and eventual death. Otherwise, they are super easy and a beautiful addition to any planted vivarium. Recommended species would include Cape Sundews, Alice sundews or laceleaf sundews. These three thrive in high humidity and do not undergo a dormancy period.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

In all my plant only tanks springtails appear, so do isopods. If you have plants decomposing I think they should just turn up. Not sure on the isos but in my experience if humidity is high magically they will be there one day.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Judy S said:


> I have wondered about using at least one sundew in a viv...to get those extra FFs...they shouldn't bother the frogs, and vice versa..and would love boggy substrates....am interested in imput...


Never thought to try, but I would think the frogs wouldn't like the sticky juices on thier skin not to mention the fact that the sundews may die from being trampled/damaged by traffic. Someone else who has actually tried may be able to provide more concrete information.


----------

